# Port Authority Police Test



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Did anyone else sign up for it? and if so, did anyone else get Tuesday, Nov 6 at 8AM? 

rough, but im $75 committed so might as well


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope, thought about it but decided against it, I plan on spreading the 75.00 over a few NH communities. Port Authority seems like a good gig from the research I did, can live in NJ or NY and good pay after some years of service. Good luck with it and keep us updated on your progression.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck with it.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck on the test! 
What a great idea- a Port Authority giving a test so that they will get QUALIFIED applicants and not hiring a bunch of polical hacks- definately has to be PANYNJ and not mASSport


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know what this test consists of? I went to their site and there was no study guide? Has anyone took it before?


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah i just got back from taking it, it seemed real easy, the hardest part was waiting for what seemed 2 hours to actually begin the exam.


----------

